# DreamChi KERRI (bed) NEW!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a brand new bed ;] let me know how u guys like it...it comes with a Squeaky Bone Toy too!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That's lovely.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> That's lovely.


thank u michele! :notworthy:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks comfy girl!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Looks comfy girl!


Lmao thanks! This ones really soft yup!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Very cute!


Thank u Kim! :albino:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it so comfy and cute..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> I love it so comfy and cute..


thanks Theresa  i got followup pics coming up in a new post <3


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

You have talent leaking from your pores. I envy you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> You have talent leaking from your pores. I envy you.


Delreo i'm glad my pores aren't clogged! hahaha! thank you so so much! and even more for being a Happy Client of mine as well! i hope Baby Girl is still enjoying her snuggle bag! :blob5:


----------

